# Pebble on NATO



## rtvdoorn

I have seen the idea here before and I really loved the pebble on NATO strap look. So, since I was getting really tired of the silicone strap, I decided to get one myself. Pebble on orange 3-ring NATO:


----------



## trott3r

I have thought about doing this as well for my pebble.

Does it affect the vibration much?


----------



## rtvdoorn

Not at all, the NATO strap is very comfortable and fits very snugly. So you can still clearly feel any vibrations the Pebble makes.


----------



## trott3r

Good to hear.

Is it a particularly thin strap?

I purposely searched out a cheap nato for an old casio watch where a normal thickness strap could not thread the spring bars.


----------



## rtvdoorn

No, it's a normal Nato, the Pebble has quite a lot of room between the bars and the casing. I imagine even a premium Nato/zulu will work, though I haven't tried this.

The only downside I can find is that the springbars are position slightly higher than the bottom of the case (when laid flat on the table). So the strap has to make a little bit more of a bend to come around the case. By flexing the strap a few times I could make it fit quit good though.


----------



## trott3r

OK thanks for the info.

Have you a link to the strap for interests sake?

Could do with one for my black pebble.


----------



## rtvdoorn

I got mine from Leather, Nylon, NATO Watch Straps - Crown and Buckle, but there are plenty of other suppliers out there.


----------



## trott3r

rtvdoorn said:


> I got mine from Leather, Nylon, NATO Watch Straps - Crown and Buckle, but there are plenty of other suppliers out there.


True but its a good idea to get the same brand if recommended since we cant try before we buy on the internet


----------



## Christopher Ong

I use my pebble exclusively on a Nato. Feels more comfortable than the rubber strap.


----------



## rockin'ron

I think these velcro straps work great on the Pebble being that there are 2 layers of nylon, the bottom layer tucks perfectly under the lugs giving it a custom look










22mm Nylon Velcro Watch Bands | BandRBands


----------



## dj898

that Velcro band is very nice idea.
I put my Pebble KS edition on the NATO on my trip to Cebu last year and it lasted for just over 5 days before dying on my wrist - forgot to bring the charging cable so I had to wear it dead on my wrist and used my iPhone for the time.


----------



## SixGun393

Yup, got mine on a NATO as well. It does feel better than my old rubber strap, thought this NATO is fairly cheap. Will probably get a Bond NATO from C&B in the next week or two


----------



## rockin'ron

Got around to taking some shots of different Nylon Velcro Combos!!!!























































You can get them Here: 22mm Watch Bands & Straps, Pebble Watch bands & Straps | BandRBands


----------



## zumzum5150

How about mesh...?


----------



## fkfs9

Looks good. I have my lg g watch r on nato too..


----------



## pantagruel

Is the original Pebble strap 22mm?


----------



## trott3r

pantagruel said:


> Is the original Pebble strap 22mm?


Yes along with the Pebble time

Only the steel had the lousy custom strap


----------



## dsnye

fkfs9 said:


> Looks good. I have my lg g watch r on nato too..


How did you do that? I have about 5 different Nato's and Zulus that will not, for any reason nor lack of effort, fit my LG GWR because the case and spring bars are so close.

Are you using curved spring bars?

Thanks!


----------



## fkfs9

dsnye said:


> How did you do that? I have about 5 different Nato's and Zulus that will not, for any reason nor lack of effort, fit my LG GWR because the case and spring bars are so close.
> 
> Are you using curved spring bars?
> 
> Thanks!


U gotta put the strap in place then force the spring bars into the lug instead of the usual way of slotting the nato in with the spring bars in place.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyworld

Good combination.


----------



## Cubits

This is my Pebble Time on holiday in Fiji. I was expecting it to give in to the tortures i put it through, but it kept on trucking! It went diving to 12m on numerous occasions, and even survived a bit of cliff diving (which i thought would surely blow the mic or button membranes).

View attachment DSC_0270.jpg










The pebble screens are just ridiculously good when it's sunny!


----------



## trott3r

What is that watch face? 
Looks like an integrated watch and timeliness.


----------



## Cubits

trott3r said:


> What is that watch face?
> Looks like an integrated watch and timeliness.


That's just Timestyle. It's a regular face with weather, bluetooth status, and date on the sidebar. Nothing fancy, just really legible.


----------



## trott3r

Cubits said:


> That's just Timestyle. It's a regular face with weather, bluetooth status, and date on the sidebar. Nothing fancy, just really legible.


Ah shame I thought it had a last and upcoming events on the the rh side


----------



## clockworksynergy

Cubits said:


> This is my Pebble Time on holiday in Fiji. I was expecting it to give in to the tortures i put it through, but it kept on trucking! It went diving to 12m on numerous occasions, and even survived a bit of cliff diving (which i thought would surely blow the mic or button membranes). The pebble screens are just ridiculously good when it's sunny!


Those look really great! We also have an online showcase of nato straps on Pebble Watches (link)


----------



## Cubits

I'm going to be picking up a couple more from you guys! Definitely getting the brown/orange/tan pinstripe for the white PT.

I tried my PTR on the one 20mm NATO i own, but it was too bulky for such a small watch. 3-ring Zulu's on the other hand, are just right. The strap going under lifts the watch up a fraction which helps with reaching the buttons (they sit a bit close to the skin normally).

















If it were as waterproof as the other pebbles, i'd never take it off!


----------



## clockworksynergy

Cubits said:


> I'm going to be picking up a couple more from you guys! Definitely getting the brown/orange/tan pinstripe for the white PT.
> 
> I tried my PTR on the one 20mm NATO i own, but it was too bulky for such a small watch. 3-ring Zulu's on the other hand, are just right. The strap going under lifts the watch up a fraction which helps with reaching the buttons (they sit a bit close to the skin normally).
> 
> If it were as waterproof as the other pebbles, i'd never take it off!


That looks pretty sweet. We have the 2 piece classic nato as well, in 20mm that won't be too bulky for your PTR 20mm!


----------



## i-WERKS

Made this strap with a nato strap and some webbing from an old messenger bag.


----------



## Cubits

I don't normally rock "real" watch faces, but I couldn't help myself with this homage.


----------



## pr1uk

Cubits said:


> I don't normally rock "real" watch faces, but I couldn't help myself with this homage.


I have to admit the watch looks great Pebble could make a watch like this in stainless steal with a rotating bezel thicker then the current model and with a weeks battery life i could see that being a winner. Myself i love homage faces wish i could get some for my Vector Luna and the large choice you find with Pebble is great and keeps them at the top.


----------



## Cubits

pr1uk said:


> ... Pebble could make a watch like this in stainless steal with a rotating bezel thicker then the current model and with a weeks battery life i could see that being a winner...


Yeah, i really want that watch! I currently switch between a rectangular time and the round because on weekends i need the waterproofing. A single "diver" which was round, had the week battery life, and was waterproof would be my one watch to rule them all!


----------



## pr1uk

Cubits said:


> Yeah, i really want that watch! I currently switch between a rectangular time and the round because on weekends i need the waterproofing. A single "diver" which was round, had the week battery life, and was waterproof would be my one watch to rule them all!


I wear my Vector Luna mostly because it looks great just like a real watch but i also sometimes pop my Pebble Steel on as i miss the great choice of watch face especially the homage ones. The Luna just like the Pebble does have a space that could be use for a real rotating bezel how handy would that be with a nice face the photo of that watch must be a watch a lot of people would love. Would need to be waterproof and at least a weeks battery and made of good quality steel then it would look good in my collection and look good when worn. 
Pebble and Vector hope your listening


----------



## Mr.Charles

Sorry, I purchased and tried the nylon-velcro strap. It looks great but the overall quality of the strap is disappointing (ie. thin nylon, poorly stitched,) especially for the price (~$35.) For half the price, I prefer a higher quality Maratac strap.


----------



## TheBadgerState

I never actually though of doing this with my pebble haha. I guess my mind just puts a wall up between smartwatch and mechanical (I swap straps like a madman). Maybe if I change the strap it will get more wrist time.


----------



## Ivan Chua

here's my pebble on nato...not my hand though


----------

